# Eco-Complete and Flourite mix?



## JET (Dec 20, 2008)

Starting new aquarium, 72g Bowfront, I'm thinking about putting 40 pounds of Eco-Complete on the bottom and 60 pounds of Flourite on top of that. Used Flourite before with good results in a low light setup. Will the mix give the plants some nutrients to kick start with? Anyone tried this with bad results?


----------



## nickman (Feb 25, 2008)

I just put a mixture of 1 bag eco complete, 20 lbs of 2 types of flourite and maybe 15 lbs of some plain small gravel in my 29. basically what i had laying around/got my hands on for cheap or free. so far so good. the eco complete had already sifted down into the flourite after about 2 weekz so its not very noticeable. its a cool color and should provide a mixture of benefits to the plants. im waiting to see how my kuhli loaches do with the sharp flourite before i add cory cats tho.

-nick


----------



## JET (Dec 20, 2008)

nickman said:


> I just put a mixture of 1 bag eco complete, 20 lbs of 2 types of flourite and maybe 15 lbs of some plain small gravel in my 29. basically what i had laying around/got my hands on for cheap or free. so far so good. the eco complete had already sifted down into the flourite after about 2 weekz so its not very noticeable. its a cool color and should provide a mixture of benefits to the plants. im waiting to see how my kuhli loaches do with the sharp flourite before i add cory cats tho.
> 
> -nick


I have a 37g tank with red flourite and the kuhli loaches in the tank regularly bury themselves in it.


----------

